# Windows + Linux - Grub?



## Andi96 (13. März 2011)

Hallo Leute, ich habe auf meinem Pc sowohl Windows als auch Linux installiert. Normalerweise kann ich beim Hochfahren immer zwischen den beiden wählen. Irgendwan hatte mein Pc ein paar Probleme und ich habe ihn zu einem Fachmann zum Reparieren gebracht. Der hat mich dann gefragt, ob ich Linux noch benutze und da das nicht der Fall war, hat er irgendwas gemacht, dass der Rechner direkt Windows bootet. Ich vermute mal, dass er GRUB wohl irgendwie gelöscht hat. 

Jetzt möchte ich aber wieder mit linux arbeiten und komme halt nicht rein. Deshalb meine Frage: Wie krieg ich das wieder hin? Muss ich GRUB downloaden (auf DVD?) und dann von der DVD booten? Und welches GRUB soll ich holen? (Ich hab Windows XP, falls das wichtig ist).
Danke für eure Antworten! mfg andi


----------



## Bauer87 (13. März 2011)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die komplette Linux-Installation gelöscht wurde. Dementsprechend: Die Linux-Distribution deiner Wahl neu installieren, Grub wird dann automatisch wieder mit installiert. (Dabei kannst du dann direkt auch ne aktuelle Version benutzen. Ubuntu, Suse, etc. bringen ja alle sechs Monate neue Versionen raus. Man kann zwar problemlos updaten, aber nach ner längeren Zeit ohne Updates ist ne Neuinstallation manchmal schneller gemacht.)


----------



## Jimini (13. März 2011)

Zunächst mal musst du klären, ob die Linux-Installation noch besteht oder gelöscht wurde. Hierzu wirfst du am besten mal einen Blick in deine Festplattenbelegung (Systemsteuerung => Verwaltung => Datenträgerverwaltung) und schaust, ob andere Partitionen als die, die Windows verwendet, vorhanden sind. Danach kannst du dann entscheiden, ob du gegebenenfalls das alte System "rettest" oder direkt neu installierst. 

Sollten die Linux-Partitionen noch vorhanden sein, kannst du einfach Grub neu in den MBR deiner Festplatte schreiben. Wie das im Detail funktioniert, hängt aber von deiner verwendeten Distribution bzw. der Grub-Version ab

Die meisten aktuellen Mainstream-Distributionen erkennen während des Setups andere Betriebssysteminstallationen und betten diese in den Bootmanager ein. Zur Zeit wird hierbei größtenteils Grub 2 verwendet. Solltest du neu installieren, musst du dir da allerdings keine Gedanken drum machen - das Setup kümmert sich in der Regel selbständig um alles.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Andi96 (13. März 2011)

Also die Datenträgerverwaltung steht bei mir nicht in der Systemsteuerung drin, aber als ich demletzt ein Backup meines Systems erstellt habe, wurde eine Linux Swap-Datei angezeigt (ich glaub 1GB). 
Linux wurde auch mit Sicherheit nicht gelöscht, sondern der Typ hat "was umgestellt", deshalb denk ich einfach, dass Grub fehlt. Oder?


----------



## Lolm@n (13. März 2011)

Du kannst auch im Windows einstellen das es direkt ins Windows hochfährt kann nachher mal nach sehen


----------



## Jimini (13. März 2011)

Die Datenträgerverwaltung befindet sich im Ordner "Verwaltung" in der Systemsteuerung. Da Windows eventuell neu installiert wurde, wurde bei der Installation der Master Boot Record von Grub durch den von Windows überschrieben. Da du nicht weißt, was genau an deinem Rechner gemacht wurde, musst du allerdings zuerst mal schauen, ob überhaupt noch die Linux-Dateisysteme existieren - es wäre ja Zeitverschwendung, sich jetzt mit Grub zu beschäftigen, wenn die Linux-Installation eventuell gar nicht mehr vorhanden ist.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Andi96 (14. März 2011)

Im Ordner Verwaltung stehen bei mir nur Computerverwaltung, Komponentendienste, Datenquellen(ODBC), Ereignisanzeige, Dienste und Leistung.
Linux wurde NICHT gelöscht. D.h. ich muss es einfach nur "sichtbar machen".


----------



## Jimini (14. März 2011)

So kommst du in die Datenträgerverwaltung, das war glaube ich unter "Computerverwaltung"  (zur Not einen Blick in die Windows-Hilfe werfen, ich habe gerade kein Windows zur Hand):
wo ist bei win xp die Datenträger verwaltung (Computer, Software)

Welche Linux-Distribution hast du installiert? Je nach Distribution ist die Vorgehensweise unterschiedlich.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Andi96 (14. März 2011)

Okay, in der Datenträgerverwaltung werden mir meine zwei Festplatten, Datenträger0 und Datenträger1, angezeigt.
Das ist die Anzeige:

Datenträger0: Win XP Home C: NTFS [14GB] => Rimäre Partition ; archiv1 E: NTFS [98GB] => Logisches Laufwerk erweiterte Partition
Datenträger1: archiv D: NTFS [58GB]=> Primäre Partition ; Primäre Partition [1GB] ; Logische erweiterte Partition [20GB] ; Logisches Laufwerk erweiterte Partition [32GB]

Ich glaube, dass Linux auf Datenträger1 in der primären Partition [1GB] drin ist, zumindest meine ich, dass beim letzten Backup eine Linux-Swap-Datei der Größe 1GB angezeigt wurde. Aber ich kenne mich auf dem Gebiet Partitionen etc. nicht so aus.

Das Linux, das ich hier habe ist Suse Linux, allerdings müsste ich erst die Installations-DYD finden, um sagen zu können, welche Version es ist.
Hilft das?


----------



## Jimini (14. März 2011)

Die 2. Partition auf Datenträger1 sieht von der Größe her nach Swap aus, ja. Gut möglich, dass die beiden Partitionen dahinter dann / und /home der Linuxinstallation sind. Am besten ziehst du dir mal die DVD neu ( Herunterladen ) und führst damit dann eine Reparatur durch. Damit kannst du auch Bootprobleme beheben.

Solltest du dir absolut unsicher sein, dann sag Bescheid, ich würde dann schnell mal ein SuSe-System aufsetzen und mir das selber anschauen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Andi96 (14. März 2011)

Hey danke! Ich such gleich die DVD und probiers mal mit Repararieren aus.


----------



## s|n|s (23. März 2011)

Welches Linux ist es denn?

Es gibt in allen Wikis und Foren in der Linux-Community Hilfe zur Wiederherstellung/Reparatur von GRUB. Eine halbwegs aktuelle Linux-Intallatiosn-CD hilft dabei. Durch "linux ausprobieren" startet meistens das Linux von der DVD und man kann auf seine Partition, die wegen kaputtem GRUB nicht mehr erreichbar ist, wieder zugreifen, indem man sie einbindet. Dann kann man Grub reparieren.


----------

